# Ayuda con los jumper de la placa base



## kain589 (Ene 21, 2006)

Pues intentando variar las velocidades de la memoria de la ram debi cambiar algun parametro critico de la bios y ahora el pc no arranca. Probe quitandole la pila, pero no se reseteo la bios, he leido que se puede forzar un reset con los jumper de la placa base, he probado cambiando el del RTC pues en otra placa que tengo se hace asi, pero en esta no me da resultado y no tengo el manual, ¿alguien sabe que puedo hacer? la placa es una phoenix he entrado en su pagina pero no encuentro por ningun lado la información


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 21, 2006)

Descarga el manual de la pagina del fabricante de la board, luego busca en él la forma de borrar la configuración de la BIOS. Normalmente es por medio de un jumper. 

Quitar la pila también es efectivo, solo que debes dejar la board sin la pila un buen tiempo.


Saludos.


----------



## kain589 (Ene 21, 2006)

He estado mirando en su site pero nada, dice que no tienen información sobre la lista de jumper. Alguien sabe si guarda mas o menos algun tipo de standar, por lo que he podido ver tengo 8 jumper dividos en una hilera de 5 y otra de 3 . En la de 5, el primero y el tercero estan arriba y los restantes abajo; en la de 3 todos desconectados,el jumper solo en un pin,y el pimero de estyos tres no tiene ni siquiera el jumper


----------



## adrinafo (Mar 23, 2006)

mira me juego un dedo de la mano que es el jumper que esta al lado de la bios el mas cercano tiene dos pociciones una es para que el bios ande normalmente y la otra pocicion es para borrar toda la información del mismo, cuando cambies el jumper vas a tener que detectar los discos nuevamente configurar la hora etc, etc


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 23, 2006)

kain589 dijo:
			
		

> Pues intentando variar las velocidades de la memoria de la ram debi cambiar algun parametro critico de la bios y ahora el pc no arranca. Probe quitandole la pila, pero no se reseteo la bios, he leido que se puede forzar un reset con los jumper de la placa base, he probado cambiando el del RTC pues en otra placa que tengo se hace asi, pero en esta no me da resultado y no tengo el manual, ¿alguien sabe que puedo hacer? la placa es una phoenix he entrado en su pagina pero no encuentro por ningun lado la información



Cuánto tiempo quitó la pila??? si solo lo hizo unos minutos no funciona así, en ocasiones h etenid que dejarla toda la noche.

Nunca he usado el jumper por que em da flojera estarlo moviendo, así que mejor quito la pila y siempre funciona.

Ahora, en ocasiones haciendo un corto entre las 2 terminales donde va la pila provoca que se borre instantáneamente, pero este corto podría ocasionar daños en algunas placas.

Quítele la pila varias horas y es seguro que se resetea.

Saludos


----------



## ale1.0 (Jun 13, 2009)

Hola! Podrias especificar marca y modelo del board? Si tenes alguna duda, averigualo con un programita como el "PCWIZARD", lo ejecutas y te tira toda la información de los componentes on board o insertos en los slots, tipo de micro, y hasta la temperatura en tiempo real, util para ir conttolando si se excede al overlockear con o sin intensión al modificar esos parametros.


----------



## ale1.0 (Jun 13, 2009)

Los viejos tecnicos de comunicaciones, usamos el siguiente metodo: Con el equipo desconectado, y sin la pila de la memoria, con un cable con dos clips cocodrilos chiquitos, llevas uno a masa del PC, y con el otro "peinas" las conexiones y circuitos adyacentes al micro. En las radios es mas facil, porque no tenes que sacar el micro.Si quedaba un capacitor cargado, que impedia el reseteo de la BIOS, te aeguro que se descarga-Me paso alguna vez tambien con alguna PC.Eso si. Todo DESCONECTADO, y el cable de alimentacion desenchufado, y por las dudas tambien el modem.


----------



## Fortivo (Jun 13, 2009)

ale1.0 dijo:
			
		

> Los viejos tecnicos de comunicaciones, usamos el siguiente metodo: Con el equipo desconectado, y sin la pila de la memoria, con un cable con dos clips cocodrilos chiquitos, llevas uno a masa del PC, y *con el otro "peinas" las conexiones y circuitos adyacentes al micro. En las radios es mas facil, porque no tenes que sacar el micro*.Si quedaba un capacitor cargado, que impedia el reseteo de la BIOS, te aeguro que se descarga-Me paso alguna vez tambien con alguna PC.Eso si. Todo DESCONECTADO, y el cable de alimentacion desenchufado, y por las dudas tambien el modem.



Buenas.

 amigo pero que le estas recomendando al chico?¿ , tu sabes bien si entiendes de electronica que si peinas una eprom o microprogramadas y por casualidad tocas alguna entrada logica y tienes ese cable cargado con estatica o con la descarga de un condensador ,mandas ese micro a la muerte repentina, eso nunca, para resetar una mainboard ahi 2 maneras:

1º es localizar el jumper, en muchas placas como asus y otras marcas debajo del jumper tienes inscrito (clr_cmos) , o tambien en muchas placas el jumper esta cerca a la pila mira la imagen adjunta:






2º opcion es quitando la pila, en placas la pila solo en quitarla y a los 2 minutos se la pones y resetea, pero en otras ahi q esperar mas .

un saludo amigos


----------



## ale1.0 (Jun 13, 2009)

Bueno, tienes razon, y deberia haber explicado antes, que corresponde quitar la pila, colocar el jumper en la posicion descarga, esperar un rato, y proceder en consecuencia.
Te digo, de todos modos, que nunca he encontrado voltajes presentes midiendo con instrumentos de alta impedancia, debidos a la carga de capacitores electroliticos.
Otras cargas estaticas, se harian presentes en puntos de elevadisima impedancia, los que normalmente no existen en una placa impresa. Practicamente, como ejemplo burdo, podes tocar con la mano cualquier area del motherboard y no se producen alteraciones en el funcionamiento, aislado de tierra, por supuesto, pero esto es importante mas que nada por la baja aislacion de la fuente de alimentacion que muchas veces nos hace sentir un "cosquilleo" ,que puede ser mortalmente peligroso  para los circuitos del mother, memorias, bios, etc. al retornar la residual de la corriente de alimentacion, a tu mano atraves de los componentes.
Es verdad que para el que se inicia, es mejor no complicarle la vida poniendo en riesgo su PC.
Pido disculpas, y me voy a ubicar mejor en mis comentarios, adaptandolos para minimizar los riesgos colaterales.En esto es mejor ser demasiado precavido. Solo te digo que tuve el inconveniente en mothers rebeldes en donde no habia caso, y era como que siempre un pequeño voltaje imposibilitaba resetear el BIOS. Saludos y ggracias por la observacion!


----------



## analfabeta (Jun 14, 2009)

bueno, y que modelo es la placa? algunas no tienen jumper para el reset, solo tiene dos puntos de soldadura y uno debe unirlos después de quitar la pila


----------



## Fortivo (Jun 14, 2009)

ale1.0 dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, tienes razon, y deberia haber explicado antes, que corresponde quitar la pila, colocar el jumper en la posicion descarga, esperar un rato, y proceder en consecuencia.
> Te digo, de todos modos, que nunca he encontrado voltajes presentes midiendo con instrumentos de alta impedancia, debidos a la carga de capacitores electroliticos.
> Otras cargas estaticas, se harian presentes en puntos de elevadisima impedancia, los que normalmente no existen en una placa impresa. Practicamente, como ejemplo burdo, podes tocar con la mano cualquier area del motherboard y no se producen alteraciones en el funcionamiento, aislado de tierra, por supuesto, pero esto es importante mas que nada por la baja aislacion de la fuente de alimentacion que muchas veces nos hace sentir un "cosquilleo" ,que puede ser mortalmente peligroso  para los circuitos del mother, memorias, bios, etc. al retornar la residual de la corriente de alimentacion, a tu mano atraves de los componentes.
> Es verdad que para el que se inicia, es mejor no complicarle la vida poniendo en riesgo su PC.
> Pido disculpas, y me voy a ubicar mejor en mis comentarios, adaptandolos para minimizar los riesgos colaterales.En esto es mejor ser demasiado precavido. Solo te digo que tuve el inconveniente en mothers rebeldes en donde no habia caso, y era como que siempre un pequeño voltaje imposibilitaba resetear el BIOS. Saludos y ggracias por la observacion!



Hola ale1.0 , tranquilo que no quiero que te de una bajona moral ahora, todo el mundo nos equivocamos  . siempre en todo hay una pequeña estatica , hay a cosas le afecta y cosas que no le afecta , pero es bueno siempre tener un ojo con eso .

un saludo chicos.


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Jun 28, 2009)

Busca la abreviatura "CMOS CLR" y donde te lo indique, ponle ese jumper que generalmente es el 1 y el 2 durante 15 segundos como minimo luego regresalo a su posicion original.

otro metodo mas practico y moderno en esos BIOS es el siguiente:

si la PC te enciende pero no te da video ni señal de arranque en pantalla... dejala encendida durante no mas de 5 minutos de manera que se RESETEE en Caliente (Reset - Hot) esta funcion es util si no se puede encontrar un jumper...

Espero te funcione, si deseas mas ayuda pon la foto de la motheboard y te digo cual es el del reset


----------

